# milan airport connections



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

does anyone know if there is a bus service which connects milan bergamo airport to milan malpensa. thanks


----------



## unclejoe (Nov 7, 2010)

A shuttle bus goes 5 times per day on weekdays, 2 times per day at the weekends between Malpensa and Orio al Serio; one-way is 18 euro, return is 30 euro; tickets can be bought on the bus or at the ticket office; journey time 1hr 40 mins. 

Reference


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you so much for the info.



unclejoe said:


> A shuttle bus goes 5 times per day on weekdays, 2 times per day at the weekends between Malpensa and Orio al Serio; one-way is 18 euro, return is 30 euro; tickets can be bought on the bus or at the ticket office; journey time 1hr 40 mins.
> 
> Reference


----------

